# Please upgrade rpm version to 4.14.2 and use lmdb as rpm backend storage.



## zoujiaqing (Jul 13, 2018)

thanks rpm developers : )

https://github.com/rpm-software-management/rpm/blob/master/lib/backend/lmdb.c


----------



## SirDice (Jul 13, 2018)

Please create a PR for this: https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/query.cgi


----------



## zoujiaqing (Jul 13, 2018)

SirDice said:


> Please create a PR for this: https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/query.cgi


OK, thank you!


----------

